# April 2018



## storm4mozza

Anyone due April 2018? Am looking for a buddy am due 22nd April (3rd child) from Birmingham UK and I am 27 yrs old! x


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Hi, I'm
Not due till may 16th 2nd child and I'm from
Essex x


----------



## storm4mozza

Hi nice to meet you :) how old r u?


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Nice to meet u too I'm 28. X


----------



## storm4mozza

Your little girl is beautiful :) congrats on your pregnancy.


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Thank you she's a little princess lol she's 4 how many kids do you have. Thank you congrats on ur pregnancy too. What are you hoping for this time a little girl or boy x


----------



## storm4mozza

What is her name if you don't mind me asking? I have 2 children, 6 year old Rowan (boy) and 5 year old Sofia-Anne (obviously a girl :D) 

I don't mind what gender I have, but I know that's because I have one of each so It has to be one or the other :) we actually aren't finding out the gender this time, what are you hoping for?


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Her name is Isla. Beautiful names ur kids have. Ah that's nice I couldn't not find out it would drive me insane lol. My daughter an me would love another girl but the dad wants a little boy. As long as they are healthy I'll be happy either way x


----------



## storm4mozza

what a beautiful name Isla and thanks I named boy Husband named girl :) (I added Anne onto end :D) 

I don't know If I can even wait lol my inlaws are harassing me into checking :D I think its more intimate when I don't find out though, DH can tell me instead in the delivery room instead of a stranger on a screen :D


----------



## MrsB_2015

I'm due April 17th with baby #2. :)


----------



## storm4mozza

Hello MrsB it's nice to meet you :) I am Nicky, what is your name? congrats on your pregnancy x


----------



## MrsB_2015

It's lovely to meet you as well! :) My name is Sarah. Thank you very much, and same to you. xx


----------



## storm4mozza

Hi Sarah, how is this second pregnancy going?


----------



## MrsB_2015

Unfortunately, about as rough as the first! I have hyperemesis, just like I did with my DD. How is your pregnancy so far?


----------



## storm4mozza

Oh so sorry to hear Sarah is that what the Duchess has? I hadn't heard much of it until she got it lol hope your feeling better soon :hugs: Mine is going well thanks now anyway I had bad nausea and fatigue in first 3 months with some blood and pain but its all settled now thank God :) thanks for asking hope your morning sickness eases soon! x


----------



## MrsB_2015

Yes, it's exactly what she has. Unfortunately, it's not a commonly heard of thing because it tends to be misunderstood. Many moms (especially new moms) don't want to talk about it because unless you have it or know someone who does- many people equate it to just bad morning sickness. But it's much more that that and is linked to depression and suicidal thoughts as well because it can get so bad and many haven't taken it seriously until recently (especially when she went public with the fact that she had it!). Thank you for the well wishes! I am doing many different natural treatments to help ease it all. I am feeling better overall this pregnancy than with my first, so that's exciting. :) And I am glad to hear you are feeling better! They say that (for normal pregnancies) the 2nd trimester is the best. I hope it goes by smoothly for you!


----------



## storm4mozza

MrsB_2015 said:


> Yes, it's exactly what she has. Unfortunately, it's not a commonly heard of thing because it tends to be misunderstood. Many moms (especially new moms) don't want to talk about it because unless you have it or know someone who does- many people equate it to just bad morning sickness. But it's much more that that and is linked to depression and suicidal thoughts as well because it can get so bad and many haven't taken it seriously until recently (especially when she went public with the fact that she had it!). Thank you for the well wishes! I am doing many different natural treatments to help ease it all. I am feeling better overall this pregnancy than with my first, so that's exciting. :) And I am glad to hear you are feeling better! They say that (for normal pregnancies) the 2nd trimester is the best. I hope it goes by smoothly for you!

Thanks so much also :) I remember the nausea (no sickness) and my mood hit rock bottom, I can only dare to imagine how a person like yourself with physical sickness would feel, you are a strong person, I am already feeling better in the second trimester though I feel like I have been 14 weeks pregnant for months now. I do hope the natural treatments work for you.

What are your hobbies Sarah?


----------



## MrsB_2015

That's sweet of you to say, thank you. I certainly don't feel "strong," just like I'm constantly in survival mode. :) That's great though! At least you're not dealing with the nausea anymore. It is, in my opinion, one of the worst things in pregnancy! Thank you very much, I do too! And I just turned 15 weeks today! I'm slowly getting there, lol. Each new week is a small celebration in my home! :happydance: My DH gets me a yummy treat every new week (chocolate covered strawberry or something like that) and we call them my "survival treats." :D It's something anyway, lol. 

I really enjoy baking, reading & finding new ways to keep my one year old entertained. :haha: How about you? :flower:


----------



## storm4mozza

I wish I had survival treats lol how long have you been married? you are due not long before me then, your due date is 7 days before mine I do believe. I think your full term at 36 weeks there in America? it's 37 here.
I also enjoy baking (and cooking), reading (new to me), documentaries and History especially Tudor History (English History) my kids are normally in school, though its half term this week so it gets rather boring, may I ask your Daughters name?


----------



## MrsB_2015

I've been married for almost 3 years! (Will be in January). I think it depends on who you ask. My midwife considers 37 to be full term but my old midwife considered it 36. :shrug: Those are great hobbies. :) I love documentaries about history too. But I think my favorite documentaries are about ocean life. It's just so fascinating! And my daughter's name is Audrey. :) What about your children? How many do you have? (If you don't mind me asking).


----------



## MrsB_2015

By the way, some ladies and myself (we all met on this forum) have a private FB group for April 2018 mommies. :) Would you be interested in joining? It's an easier way for all of us to keep in touch!


----------



## storm4mozza

Hi, wow 3 years :) going nicely then, I have been married 6 years in Decemeber :) together nearly 12 years. Are you more interested certain sea creatures or all marine life in general? Audrey is such a nice and unique name :) I have 2 children, a 6 1/2 year old Son named Rowan and a 5 year old Daughter named Sofia-Anne, I would love to join the fb thing :) all my old friends had kids and left here many years ago


----------



## MrsB_2015

I will send you a private message to get your FB info. :) 

I love all marine life, but sharks are the most fascinating to me. And thank you! My husband actually chose it. It just fit! And I love your children's names. :)


----------



## storm4mozza

Thanks so much :)


----------



## Avonleigh

Hi all ,I'm due 9 April with my third child.


----------

